# Flounder limits in brutal conditions



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging have been tough, but still getting limits in poor conditions. High winds, hard outgoing tides on top of already low water levels, and full moon have made for the worst gigging conditions so far this year. The fish have been widely scattered, and knowing when to move to certain areas to take advantage of the dropping tide has proved crucial. If you hit an area at the wrong time in the tide cycle, you end up with nothing, hit it right, and you get some fish. That has been the pattern for the last week, and I don't see much changing in the short-term. Gigging is about as difficult as it ever gets around here right now, and until the weather/tide pattern changes, it will remain the same. Coming off the full moon this week should improve the action, and winds are forecast to relax later in the week, opening up more areas to gig. Short term prospects for this weekend look bleak, but past that, I expect the flounder action to rebound on better conditions.

*6/26/2018*
I had repeat customer Sean C. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal. with SE wind at 15mph and low tide levels. It was a slow grind to find the fish, never really hitting them good on any one stop. We moved around a lot, and had to cover a bunch of ground to find the fish. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 2 black drum and 2 sheepshead by 1:15am.

*6/27/2018*
I had new customer Brandon B. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and low tide levels. We had to run-and-gun for the fish tonight, hitting a bunch of spots. Moving around kept us dialed-in on the fish as they fell off to deeper water with the fast falling tide. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum and 1 sheepshead by Midnight.

*6/28/2018*
I had new customer Cliff R. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South winds at 20-25mph and very low tide levels. We got off to a very slow start, with only 2 fish in the first hour. We kept grinding through the gusty winds, finding scattered fish, but no real pattern. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 3 black drum by 12:30am.

*Upcoming open dates:
July: 10, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 5, 7, 8, 12-16, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 2, 4-8, 18-21, 23-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*windy*

*6/29/2018*
I had good friend and longtime customer Mark K. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SE wind at 20-25mph and very low tides. We started off really good, with 6 flounder in the first hour. After the moon rose, things got tough, and we had to grind for our remaining fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead and 1 black drum.


----------

